# Das Award/Phoenix, AMI BIOS Mysterium



## Knogle (4. September 2015)

Moin^^

So ich habe einige Fragen
Was hat es mit dem "AWARD"Bios von AMI auf sich?

Auf dem Sockel 1366er MSI X58 Pro-E finde ich ein AMI Bios vor, welches jedoch 1:1 so ausschaut wie das Award BIOS von anderen Systemen

Vergleich:

Das AMI Bios des MSI Boards




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




AWARD/Phoenix BIOS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was mich irritiert: Beide sehen 1:1 gleich aus.

Weiterhin wird die Checksumme des AMI Bioses genauso berechnet wie auch bei dem Award BIOS.
Bei diesem AMI BIOS gibt es einen "AMI" Bootblock, was bei den AWARD Bios Award Boot Block heisst


Das BIOS laesst sich mit dem Award BIOS Utility bearbeiten, wobei die Meldung kommt "Non-Award BIOS detected", jedoch kann trotzdem alles editiert werden.
Ausserdem verwundert mich auch etwas das Copyright Datum des MSI X58 Pro-E BIOSes.

Was ist da passiert? Hat AMI Award uebernommen? Ich finde das ziemlich mysterioes


----------

